# Family Worship when Visiting Family



## Miller (Jul 25, 2007)

When your family visits your parents or grandparents or sisters or brothers for several days who are believers do you have a daily family worship time? Certainly family worship should not cease for a vacation. I'm just curious to what some of yall do.


----------



## dcomin (Jul 25, 2007)

Here is a section from the commentary and study guide that I wrote on the Directory for Family Worship that deals with this very question...




> *Lesson 14​**Should Travel or Holidays Affect FamilyWorship?​*
> XIV. When persons of divers families are brought together by Divine Providence, being abroad upon their particular vocations, or any necessary occasions; as they would have the Lord their God with them whithersoever they go, they ought to walk with God, and not neglect the duties of prayer and thanksgiving, but take care that the same be performed by such as the company shall judge fittest. And that they likewise take heed that no corrupt communication proceed out of their mouths, but that which is good, to the use of edifying, that it may minister grace to the hearers.
> 
> *Commentary on Section XIV.*
> ...



Hope this is helpful.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 25, 2007)

Available here.


----------



## dcomin (Jul 25, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Available here.



Or... directly from the author for $6.00 (including shipping)! 

Just send me a private message telling me how many and where to ship them. I'll send you an invoice.


----------



## reformedman (Jul 25, 2007)

do you accept paypal and if so, any extra charge?


----------



## dcomin (Jul 25, 2007)

reformedman said:


> do you accept paypal and if so, any extra charge?



Sorry... I'm not that sophisticated... Just have a box of books and a local post office. But I don't mind being paid by check after I've shipped the product(s).


----------

